# Secret Cinema anyone else going?



## zenie (Dec 14, 2007)

I am


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 14, 2007)

How secret is this cinema?


----------



## zenie (Dec 14, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> How secret is this cinema?


 
More secret than I can keep it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2007)

?


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 14, 2007)

Are they showing rude things?


----------



## zenie (Dec 14, 2007)

http://www.secretcinema.org/


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 14, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> http://www.secretcinema.org/



Smart   

I've just registered.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2007)

When is it? Or is that a secret too?


----------



## zenie (Dec 14, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> When is it? Or is that a secret too?


 
first one's sunday will email you the details I got


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2007)

k


----------



## Kanda (Dec 14, 2007)

Was gonna go but can't now.


----------



## The Dribbler (Dec 14, 2007)

Is this another clique?


----------



## Moggy (Dec 14, 2007)

Cool, just signed up. Was looking for something to do on sunday


----------



## innit (Dec 14, 2007)

uh Zenie, tell noone?

Yeah I'm going


----------



## zenie (Dec 17, 2007)

Did anyone go?

I got tickets in advance but I felt like crap so didn't go!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2007)

i didn't get an email 

was watching the footie anyway


----------



## liberty (Dec 17, 2007)

Just joined.. Sounds interesting


----------



## Jografer (Dec 17, 2007)

Is this London based?


----------



## zenie (Dec 17, 2007)

Jografer said:
			
		

> Is this London based?


 
I thought it was bit now it seems it might not be and the launch was in London.

Will keep my eyes peeled, I hope I haven't missed the only London one 

 @ self


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 17, 2007)

It was yesterday. That new Gus Van San film...


----------



## Rogue (Dec 17, 2007)

Was it any good?


----------



## zenie (Dec 17, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> It was yesterday. That new Gus Van San film...


 
err which one?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 17, 2007)

Rogue said:
			
		

> Was it any good?



Dunno, never went...

It was Paranoid Park. They have a Facebook group now too.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 17, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Dunno, never went...
> 
> It was Paranoid Park. They have a Facebook group now too.



which is pap by all accounts... 

 I got spammed to feck by Secret Cinema, registration, invite(Tooley St meet)...the lot..never signed up/nish/naada...suspect it's an offshoot of Future Shorts....which we no longer have down here due to lack of interest.


/jus thought I'd share.


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2007)

Where was it then?


----------



## Moggy (Dec 17, 2007)

Well i managed to sleep through my alarm and even though i could have just made it in time didn't have advanced tickets and the email said you'd need to get there early if you didn't 

Would like to know where it was exactly in the end, but i imagine it was probably in one of the vaults underneath london bridge, like various different parties, etc over the last few years considering where the meeting place was.
Will be definitely be up for the next one anyway.


----------



## Rogue (Dec 17, 2007)

Does anyone else think 'Secret Cinema' sounds like a load of tosh?

I'm beginning to think it might be.


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2007)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Well i managed to sleep through my alarm and even though i could have just made it in time didn't have advanced tickets and the email said you'd need to get there early if you didn't
> 
> Would like to know where it was exactly in the end, but i imagine it was probably in one of the vaults underneath london bridge, like various different parties, etc over the last few years considering where the meeting place was.
> Will be definitely be up for the next one anyway.



That wouldn't have been a particularly impressive venue IMO.


----------



## Rogue (Dec 17, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> That wouldn't have been a particularly impressive venue IMO.




That's exactly what I'm thinking


----------



## zenie (Dec 17, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> That wouldn't have been a particularly impressive venue IMO.


 
Have you been in* all* of the vaults and arches under london Bridge then?   

Everyone bad mouthing yet no-one went who's commenting. Always a good move. 

Bosky - yeh it is organised by the same people as Future Shorts.

Looks quite good to me!


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2007)

An arch is an arch.


----------



## Rogue (Dec 17, 2007)

O that does look pretty cool actually.

better if it was a rave


----------



## zenie (Dec 17, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> An arch is an arch.


 
You're so negative


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 17, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> Everyone bad mouthing yet no-one went who's commenting. Always a good move.



Yep, the wisdom of the masses right there... I quite like the idea, fuck the naysayers, if they don't like they don't have to bloody input their emails!


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> You're so negative



I wouldn't be if the venue was good (or before I found out that it wasn't an interesting one).


----------



## Rogue (Dec 17, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yep, the wisdom of the masses right there... I quite like the idea, fuck the naysayers, if they don't like they don't have to bloody input their emails!




Well given that you are sitting in a room staring at a screen I think how good it is would very much depend on what you are watching. 

If it was like - they blindfolded you and then put you on a bus and when you got off you had no idea where you were and then they lead you though a series of winding tunnels that got smaller and smaller until you come out in the middle of a giant underground silo where there was a screen in front of loads of disused WWII military control panels.........

I imagined it being a bit more like that.


----------



## zenie (Dec 17, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be if the venue was good (or before I found out that it wasn't an interesting one).


 
No, you are negative in general 

I don't know what people fuckin expect for £5.00 a ticket!


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2007)

Well that's cheap so I'll give them that.

It's just they build it up to be something good/interesting & then it's in a venue that there have been parties, clubs & probably other stuff in over the years- so not interesting.

I feel the same about Lost using that venue. I wonder if the bar was £4 a can, like it is at Lost.


----------



## zenie (Dec 17, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> Well that's cheap so I'll give them that.
> 
> It's just they build it up to be something good/interesting & then it's in a venue that there have been parties, clubs & probably other stuff in over the years- so not interesting.
> 
> I feel the same about Lost using that venue. I wonder if the bar was £4 a can, like it is at Lost.


 
I don't think it was SE1??  

It doesn't look like it from the photo's.

From what I gathered it was gonna be the same as stella screenings so buildings your average Joe Bloggs doesn't have regular access too. I'd say these vaults fit that category.


----------



## Rogue (Dec 17, 2007)

£5.00 - that is cheap. 

However, they should try and get some sponsorship from some self-consciously edgy brand and really go to town on giving people a truly different cinema experience. 

Alternatively charge everyone £40 a ticket and really make it worth their while.


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> I don't think it was SE1??
> 
> It doesn't look like it from the photo's.
> 
> From what I gathered it was gonna be the same as stella screenings so buildings your average Joe Bloggs doesn't have regular access too. I'd say these vaults fit that category.



Ok, maybe the word 'location' would have been better than 'venue' for me to use.

No, I don't see how these vaults fit into the same sort of category as a disused tube station, for example. For the reasons in my earlier post.

I will still aim to go again & might actually make it if I have a bit of a more sensible night the night before.


----------



## Rogue (Dec 17, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> I don't think it was SE1??
> 
> It doesn't look like it from the photo's.
> 
> From what I gathered it was gonna be the same as stella screenings so buildings your average Joe Bloggs doesn't have regular access too. I'd say these vaults fit that category.




Is it the place where you enter it from inside London Bridge Tube Station?


----------



## zenie (Dec 17, 2007)

Rogue said:
			
		

> Is it the place where you enter it from inside London Bridge Tube Station?


 
Shunt bar?

Nope doesn't look like there either, Shunt's clean inside (and more divided up) the walls in the pics look really grubby.


----------



## Rogue (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah - Shunt bar. But that's not it you're right I think.


----------



## Rogue (Dec 17, 2007)

look!

They had skateboarders!


  LOL


----------



## Onket (May 22, 2008)

Bump cos there's another one next week.


----------



## zenie (May 22, 2008)

aye wonder what it'll be, I'm a bit in two minds about going again. The last one I went to was shit.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 22, 2008)

zenie said:


> The last one I went to was shit.


 and pricey!


----------



## zenie (May 22, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> and pricey!


 
and hot


----------



## Biddlybee (May 22, 2008)

zenie said:


> and hot


and we didn't get fucking popcorn


----------



## Onket (May 22, 2008)

Well I'm working the late shift next week so it'll have to look pretty good for me to go through all the hassle of swapping shifts with someone.


----------



## boohoo (May 22, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> and we didn't get fucking popcorn




well that's it !! No popcorn, no movies!!!


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 22, 2008)

I've just signed up... i like this idea...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2008)

Sitting here waiting for the email to tell me where to get a ticket (hoping they'll tell me how much they'll be _beforehand_  ).

Anyone else thinking of going to this one? (The actual screening is on Thursday night)


----------



## zenie (May 27, 2008)

If it's in a decent place and isn't a tenner then yes.


----------



## Onket (May 27, 2008)

Same as the above (not too worried about the tenner cost though) plus start time cos I'm working til 8pm.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2008)

Two shows, 6:05pm and 8:35pm; tickets are £13.50; 'meeting place' (so I assume not the screening venue) is West Dulwich train station.

On my part there was always a clash between this and a local film club thing, and given that the film club is over an hour closer and only £5 I think that wins this time.

Of course, this means the Secret Cinema this month will be one of the greatest cinematic events in histroy, and my children won't be able to look at me when it is mentioned and will lie about it to their friends in the playground


----------



## zenie (May 27, 2008)

£13.50!!! 

Jesus Christ!


----------



## rutabowa (May 27, 2008)

zenie said:


> £13.50!!!
> 
> Jesus Christ!



i could buy 4 pirate dvds and a can of beer for that


----------



## zenie (May 27, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> i could buy 4 pirate dvds and a can of beer for that


 

quite!


----------



## rutabowa (May 27, 2008)

but seriously what is the deal with it being more expensive than the most ripoff Odeon? isn't it meant to be an alternative or am i missing the point? i would imagine there wont't be as good a projector/soudn system as in an odeon. maybe there is a show as well.


----------



## zenie (May 27, 2008)

It's meant to be in wicked/cool/crazy locations but the one I went to had a shit 40's film about love with Audrey Hepburn and (forgotton his name) I'm sure it's a cult film but I was thinking about leaving and a few people did.

It was a fiver when it started!! 

There was a bit of a variety act type thing, and they obviously spent a lot of mpney on that, but you don't really need to. 

S**** had the right idea last year with their cinema idea in squats.


----------



## rutabowa (May 27, 2008)

i might like old films like that but i would watch them somewhere like the Curzon Mayfair, that is a very cool old art deco venue but it already happens to be a cinema too! so you don't have to pay the £5 extra.


----------



## Onket (May 27, 2008)

zenie said:


> S**** had the right idea last year with their cinema idea in squats.



Yeah, but only 2 people went!


----------



## Dan U (May 27, 2008)

sod paying £13.50 to watch a film in the Dulwich College school hall.

(that's my guess, i reckon the Picture Gallery is too small)


----------



## Onket (May 27, 2008)

Only 6 quid in Brizzle, and possibly in a zoo! London gets a raw deal, fook that then!


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 27, 2008)

I cant afford to pay £13.50 to watch a bleeding film! me n the boyf go to the cinema with bogof tickets. For the same price we both get to watch a film and have our own popcorn combo thingy! Much better x x


----------



## zenie (May 27, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> i might like old films like that but i would watch them somewhere like the Curzon Mayfair, that is a very cool old art deco venue but it already happens to be a cinema too! so you don't have to pay the £5 extra.


 
I quite fancy going there. 



MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I cant afford to pay £13.50 to watch a bleeding film! me n the boyf go to the cinema with bogof tickets. For the same price we both get to watch a film and have our own popcorn combo thingy! Much better x x


 
I guess we'll see where it is, I've got gig tickets for thursday that I was gonna cancel if this had of been decent. I won't bother for £13.50!!   I might kick myself later though....


----------



## boohoo (May 27, 2008)

£13.50 is shocking!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2008)

boohoo said:


> £13.50 is shocking!!!



That's pricey, I'm used to paying 9-11 quid for cinema these days but that's for decent screens etc. £13.50 for this is a rip...wonder if this was the plan all along, get people interested via a bit of viral marketing then hike up the price once you've found your audience to make a profit?


----------



## Onket (May 27, 2008)

Maybe too many people turned up before, or something.


----------



## boohoo (May 27, 2008)

Onket said:


> Maybe too many people turned up before, or something.



I reckon the hire of the venue and insurance cover plus whatever it cost to show films makes it expensive.


----------



## Dan U (May 27, 2008)

Onket said:


> Maybe too many poor people turned up before, or something.



.


----------



## rutabowa (May 27, 2008)

boohoo said:


> I reckon the hire of the venue and insurance cover plus whatever it cost to show films makes it expensive.



yeh, maybe if this "moving picture" thing takes off they will eventually purpose build places to watch them in!


----------



## boohoo (May 27, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> yeh, maybe if this "moving picture" thing takes off they will eventually purpose build places to watch them in!



And then they will turn these purpose built palaces into snooker halls, bingo clubs and flats....


----------



## zenie (May 27, 2008)

boohoo said:


> I reckon the hire of the venue and insurance cover plus whatever it cost to show films makes it expensive.


 

I reckon the organiser(s) are just trying to make money 

As long as people pay it then they'll charge it.


----------



## rutabowa (May 27, 2008)

boohoo said:


> And then they will turn these purpose built palaces into snooker halls, bingo clubs and flats....



yes and then close them down and use them as unique quirky cinema venues (etc etc)


----------



## boohoo (May 27, 2008)

true - did you say it's future shorts people? You see they use to do Rock and roll cinema which was free... then future shorts which was a fiver...

I do reckon it venue hire


----------



## boohoo (May 27, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> yes and then close them down and use them as unique quirky cinema venues (etc etc)



or places for illegal parties...


----------



## zenie (May 27, 2008)

Yeh same people as future shorts, (my mate's OH actually works for them I saw her at the Royal Academy one) the venue's needn't cost as much as they're charging. They don't have to do them in expensive venues, they choose to.


----------



## boohoo (May 27, 2008)

zenie said:


> Yeh same people as future shorts, (my mate's OH actually works for them I saw her at the Royal Academy one) the venue's needn't cost as much as they're charging. They don't have to do them in expensive venues, they choose to.




I imagine there must be lots of cheaper places to go to!


----------



## Dan U (May 27, 2008)

i can't see it quite working in some squatted building Manik just rinsed the weekend before though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 27, 2008)

zenie said:


> I don't know what people fuckin expect for £5.00 a ticket!



The not so secret email that I got without even signing up says the next one is £13.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2008)

Wasn't much of a clue as to what the films were... but £13.50


----------



## scifisam (May 27, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Wasn't much of a clue as to what the films were... but £13.50



And in _Dulwich_, too. I think maybe I'll go another time.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2008)

Tbh, that's only round the corner from me... but don't really want to fork out £13.50 when I've got no idea what the film will be. The last one was shit!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 27, 2008)

scifisam said:


> And in _Dulwich_, too. I think maybe I'll go another time.



West Dulwich is a) beautiful  b) only 12 mins from Victoria and c) 5 mins walk from my house.

Out of interest, why the italics? You can get a train to North Dulwich or Tulse Hill from London Bridge and walk. Not hard to get to from BG at all.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 27, 2008)

Oh, and yeah, fuck paying £13.5 for an unknown film.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2008)

I think it's a really good idea, but possibly not working as well as it could yet.





ChrisFilter said:


> Fuck paying £13.5 for an unknown film.


 I think that's one of their main problems. They haven't built up enough of a reputation yet to start charging higher prices than a normal cinema (which people are already irritated by). People need to know what they're paying for, and when they don't know the film (which, given the format, I think works) they need to know what else they'll be getting.

In my opinon they should have kept it fairly low key and underground, built up a strong base of committed fans, people who this sort of thing really appeals to, and maybe then thought about going bigger.


----------



## scifisam (May 27, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> West Dulwich is a) beautiful  b) only 12 mins from Victoria and c) 5 mins walk from my house.
> 
> Out of interest, why the italics? You can get a train to North Dulwich or Tulse Hill from London Bridge and walk. Not hard to get to from BG at all.



Because, when you live fairly centrally, you get a bit spoilt and dislike having to get a bus and a train and then walk a fair distance too.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 27, 2008)

Fair play, I remember that feeling!


----------



## Onket (May 28, 2008)

If anyone does go I'd be interested in finding out what went on. Ta.


----------



## Dan U (May 28, 2008)

Onket said:


> If anyone does go I'd be interested in finding out what went on. Ta.



a load of people sat around in the school hall at Dulwich College and watched a film is my guess.


----------



## Onket (May 28, 2008)

See post #92.

Did I ask for guesses?   etc


----------



## Dan U (May 28, 2008)

Onket said:


> See post #92.
> 
> Did I ask for guesses?   etc



you get what your given sunshine.


----------



## Onket (May 28, 2008)

Apparently.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 28, 2008)

This Secret Cinema thingy looks alright, but doesn't seem as good as the most excellent Exploding Cinema events that happened in the mid 90's.


----------



## Dan U (May 28, 2008)

Onket said:


> Apparently.





it will actually be interesting to see where this.

Picture Gallery would be


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2008)

Dan U said:


> sod paying £13.50 to watch a film in the Dulwich College school hall.


 Well, I did just get an email from them ending with: 

"and remember, don't smoke or drink behind the bike-sheds..."

So you might not be far off.


----------



## Onket (May 29, 2008)

Please don't let Dan Uniform be right.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 29, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> This Secret Cinema thingy looks alright, but doesn't seem as good as the most excellent Exploding Cinema events that happened in the mid 90's.



No, that's right.  There was a veritable explosion of regular events like this around that time.  Groups like My Eyes, My Eyes; Exploding... , Halloween Society, Omsk, and many, many more.

There were lots in the sixties/ early seventies too, apparently.


----------



## Dan U (May 29, 2008)

Onket said:


> Please don't let Dan Uniform be right.


----------



## zenie (May 29, 2008)

alsoknownas said:


> No, that's right.  There was a veritable explosion of regular events like this around that time.  Groups like My Eyes, My Eyes; Exploding... , Halloween Society, Omsk, and many, many more.
> 
> There were lots in the sixties/ early seventies too, apparently.



That sounds quite cool, what's that all about then?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 29, 2008)

registered... cheers for that Zenie...


----------



## alsoknownas (May 29, 2008)

zenie said:


> That sounds quite cool, what's that all about then?



There was an explosion of 'underground' cinemas in London in the mid nineties.  Back then (you know all those centuries ago ) a lot of indie filmmakers still mastered their shorts on 16mm film (as opposed to video).  There was also some Super8 stuff, and the emerging digital scene.
The groups ranged quite widely in philosophy, from the 'bring'em, show'em' attitude of exploding cinema, to the (relatively) meticulously programmed Hallowean Society.
The ingredients for a night out at My Eyes, My Eyes, KinoDISOBEY, Films That Make You Go Hmmm...,  Shaolin, Backspace, or any of the other myriad film screenings of the time included:

- Equipment failures.
- A bit of a punk rock attitude, people tripping up over each other.
- An interminably long self-indulgent black-and-white VHS transfer of somebody tied to a chair squirting paint out of their eyelids (or some other type cack).
- A very social vibe.  People laughing and chatting to each other at the make-shift bars.  People very open to meeting other people.
- Buildings absolutely transformed (many of the venues were squats that looked quite squalid during the day, but covered with film loops and slides created a glowing atmosphere).
- And most important of all - at least one (and often more) gem of a short film that deployed wit and invention in the place of a budget, and made you question the whole integrity of the Hollywood-apeing show business machine that had previously occupied your movie-going time.

I was involved in this scene, and have some fond memories.  The whole thing seemed to climax with the Volcano! festival which brought together all the main players in a massive collaboration which ran as an alternative to the London Film Festival ( a kind of fringe).  It was hugely well done (hundreds of films, thousands of viewers, etc.), and a brilliant event in it's own right (it ran for three years , I think) but, in my opinion, eventually brought the scene to a bit of an end for very complex reasons.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2008)

Fuck me that sounds brilliant 

I've been toying with the idea of setting up a film society, either screening classics that people haven't had a chance to see on the big screen (depending on their age ) or screening site-specific films, like Jurassic Park in a forest or... _something_ on a beach (Quadrophenia?)

Unfortunately I have a distinct inability to get round to things, and also have around a dozen more of these fabulous ideas that I can't decide which one not to get round to first  

Still, gonna go off and check those things out and dream once more...


----------



## alsoknownas (May 29, 2008)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fuck me that sounds brilliant
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of setting up a film society, either screening classics that people haven't had a chance to see on the big screen (depending on their age ) or screening site-specific films, like Jurassic Park in a forest or... _something_ on a beach (Quadrophenia?)
> 
> ...


Do it! Why not?
If you're more into classics and commercially made cinema then these sites will help enourmously:

http://www.bffs.org.uk/

http://www.filmsocs.org.uk/

I have to say the scene I was on about relied more on the labour-intensive method of forging links with local and international filmmakers and screening stuff that wasn't being shown elsewhere.  But hey, it's absolutely all good.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2008)

Cheers. Last time I got into this (a few months ago) I actually got as far as getting an intro pack from the bffs, but that other site is new to me.

It's the labour-intensive bit that is the problem for me though; it's not so much the hard work (though I can't claim to be the hardest working little bee), it's just I have the attention span of a magpie with ADD (which, thinking about it, is sort of what I am), so I flit from one project to the next, and a film society isn't really the sort of thing you can just drop into every now and again.

What are the logistics of holding one off screenings every now and again? The first major issue I can see is that you lose the security of a consistent audience, but I suppose if you make it interesting enough 'they' will come.

I really shouldn't get caught up in this again... 

Anyway, moving back onto topic, anyone find out what today's screening was all about?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 30, 2008)

Exploding Cinema is still going


----------



## zenie (May 30, 2008)

Lord Camomile said:


> Exploding Cinema is still going


 
wicked cheers for that!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 30, 2008)

Lord Camomile said:


> Exploding Cinema is still going



And their next showing is at my local.

Might have to get to that.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 1, 2008)

From the facebook group:





> Love the secret cinema concept. However £13.50 + booking fee was a bit too much for Dulwich College School Hall and a showing of If (1968). Interesting film that I would have preffered to have to watched on DVD on a rainy bank holiday monday! Personally I would have preferred To Sir With Love!


 So, probably not worth £13.50


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 1, 2008)

Especially as If... has been on Filmfour several times this week.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 2, 2008)

hey onket i was right!


----------



## zenie (Jun 2, 2008)

Dan U said:


> hey onket i was right!


 


Well I'm glad I didn't bloody go, are these people learning nothing from what people are criticising them for?


----------



## Dan U (Jun 2, 2008)

zenie said:


> Well I'm glad I didn't bloody go, are these people learning nothing from what people are criticising them for?



clearly not 

but if they are still packing them in at £13.50 a pop, why do they care.


----------



## Onket (Jun 3, 2008)

I wonder how full it was actually.


----------



## zenie (Jun 3, 2008)

The late screening sold out at Dulwich, don't know about the earlier one.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 3, 2008)

Video and photos of the Dulwich College screening.

It looks like much of the cost goes on the 'extras', like props, set deco and, um, extras. So, it is more than just getting a projector, a screen and some chairs and dumping them all in a school hall. I've always thought if you're going to do something you might as well do a little extra, so I applaud that.

Still, £13.50...


----------



## Onket (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks fairly painful to me.


----------



## Onket (Nov 19, 2008)

Back on the 28th, sponsored by Nokia.


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 19, 2008)

I note that Secret Cinema, in association with Nokia, is now charging £16.50 per seat. What kind of price is that to see a film? And what in fuck is the Nokia sponsorship for if not to reduce ticket price? I smell somebody making a killing.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 19, 2008)

ha, well they turned out to be a bunch of nobs didn't they!


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 19, 2008)

Yup  And they seemed so fluffy at first 

Their website is heinously annoying as well


----------



## dtb (Nov 20, 2008)

i would be up for this if i knew what they were showing in advance but i guess that defeats the point. i would have been gutted if i'd paid and gone to the last screening. all sounds a bit poncey to me


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 20, 2008)

It's a fine idea at £5 a pop. At £16.50 a seat it's baboon jism and ought to be restricted by law to those areas of West London where charging £16.50 per ounce for jism turns it into the latest must-have face cream.


----------



## zenie (Nov 20, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> I note that Secret Cinema, in association with Nokia, is now charging £16.50 per seat. What kind of price is that to see a film? And what in fuck is the Nokia sponsorship for if not to reduce ticket price? I smell somebody making a killing.


 

Fuck is that how much they've gone up to?!! 

The first one was pretty cool, though I was too shitfaced to go  The second one was a rubbish film and an ok location, and I didn't go after that cos it got too pricey and the audience was quite poncey at the one we went to, well the whole thing went that way really.

This could have been something amazing and they fucked it up


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 20, 2008)

I had an email too and noticed the sponsored by Nokia bit

So what film did they show last time? What can people expect for £16.50?


----------



## HackneyE9 (Nov 20, 2008)

This is different from the Secret Cinema emails I get, then, telling you of obscure stuff that's on at BFI/Rich Mix/Institute Goethe/Tate Modern etc?


----------



## Dan U (Nov 20, 2008)

utter fucking wank.

£16.50 and sponsored by Nokia ffs.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Nov 21, 2008)

So it's not this bunch, who send me lengthy emails every day (see cut and past below)?


EXPANDED CINEMA FOR ROTHKO
London Tate Modern
28-30 November 2008

EXPANDED CINEMA FOR ROTHKO

Informed by the blurred blocks, vibrant colour fields, and shifts
between light and dark in Mark Rothko's iconic paintings, this
unmissable weekend presents a series of dynamic moving image
installations and actions by the pioneering British filmmaker Malcolm
Le Grice, and the debut of THE ROOM, a new film and music
collaboration by Luke Fowler, Keith Rowe and Peter Todd.

Focusing on multiple projections, time, space, and shifting intervals
between the work and the viewer, these projects find numerous echoes
in Rothko's concern for the spatial experience of his work and his
ambition to create painted environments.

Curated by Stuart Comer, assisted by Kathy Noble.

...

Friday 28 November 2008, at 7pm
THE ROOM: LUKE FOWLDER, KEITH ROWE, PETER TODD

THE ROOM is the first event in an ongoing series of collaborations by
three artists. 16mm films by Luke Fowler and Peter Todd are
intertwined with live guitar improvisation by Keith Rowe. The
filmmakers work independently, recording in different rooms, then
bring the films together for each unique performance.

THE ROOM is cumulative, building every time it is shown, with another
two films added in each subsequent performance. The filmed rooms are
unpopulated, yet they harbour residues of human activity, signs of
historical and current events, personal effects, the random. The rooms
are unique - acoustically and visually - hidden frequencies are
unearthed; radio static and random broadcasts dialled in; fleeting
movements of light captured.

The contributors span three distinct generations. They were first
brought together for the gallery exhibition "Memory Is A
Motherfucker", curated by Peter Taylor for the 2008 Rotterdam
International Film Festival.

...

Saturday 29 & Sunday 30 November 2008, from 10am to 5pm
MALCOLM LE GRICE: THREE SCREEN INSTALLATIONS

Since the 1960s Malcolm Le Grice has been one of Britain's most
innovative filmmakers and theorists, radically questioning and
experimenting with the material, structural and experiential processes
of cinema. Originally trained as a painter, he has consistently used
multiple technologies and live performance to explore the experience
of moving images within the art gallery as much as the cinema.

This special two-day presentation of Le Grice's work in the Level 2
Gallery will focus on his dynamic use of colour and abstraction
through a series of multiple screen installations and performances.
The daytime programme consists of two repeating installations for
three screens shown from 10am to 5pm on both days. The evenings will
feature live performances by the artist.

SELECTED WORKS FROM "THE CYCLOPS CYCLE" AND "PORTRAITS AND PARTICULARS"
Malcolm Le Grice, Joseph’s Newer Coat, 1998-2001, 16 minutes
Malcolm Le Grice, Cherry, 2003, 2 minutes
Malcolm Le Grice, Wier, 1993/2007, 3 minutes
Malcolm Le Grice, DENISINED - SINEDENIS, 2006, 3 minutes
Malcolm Le Grice, Even the Cyclops Pays the Ferryman, 1998-2001, 17
minutes

SELECTIONS FROM "PORTRAITS AND PARTICULARS" AND OTHER WORKS
Malcolm Le Grice, Self Portrait - After Raban Take Measure, 2008, 8
minutes
Malcolm Le Grice, Autumn Horizon, 2005, 5 minutes
Malcolm Le Grice, Matrix 73-06, 2006, 12 minutes
Malcolm Le Grice, Water Lilies After Monet - a sketch, 2008, 2 minutes
Malcolm Le Grice, Travelling with Mark, 2003, 6 minutes
Malcolm Le Grice, Digital Aberration, 2004, 3 minutes

...

Saturday 29 November 2008, at 8:45pm
& Sunday 30 November 2008, at 6:00pm
MALCOLM LE GRICE: LIVE EXPANDED CINEMA PERFORMANCES

Malcolm Le Grice, Horror Film 1, 1971, 14 minutes (triple projection
with performer)
This performance work, first presented in 1971, employs three 16mm
projectors each with a short loop of full-screen changing colour. It
explores the presence of the body and its complex colour shadow. Each
image is projected onto the same screen, a dominant central image with
two smaller side images, superimposed into the centre of the larger
screen. Le Grice performs the action timed to an audio tape of
breathing, beginning by touching the screen with outstretched arms,
then moving backwards away through the space of the audience creating
a shadow, ending at the projectors. Though improvised in detail to fit
the particular time and place, the action follows a consistent pattern
that has changed little since the first performance.

Malcolm Le Grice, Threshold, 1972, 17 minutes (triple projection)
Threshold is based on a small number of component sequences beginning
with abstract colour fields filling the screen, followed by sequences
of abstract images created by accidental exposure of film stock. The
central image is of border guards at a frontier post. The film
explores a range of film printing techniques using colour filtering,
mattes and multiple superimpositions. It also includes a short section
of computer generated abstract animation made by Le Grice at the
Government Atomic Energy Laboratory in Britain in 1969. The title is
intended to imply various forms of threshold or edge when significant
transformations occur or are inhibited: the border of a state, the
perceptual points when one optical experience transforms to another,
and the point at which an image becomes an abstraction of its shape or
movement. The performance version of the film is an improvisation -
moving the projectors and superimposing the image as the projection
takes place.

Malcolm Le Grice, Berlin Horse, 1970, 9 minutes (double projection)
Berlin Horse is based on two sequences with the same subject matter,
one shot originally in 8mm and re-filmed in 16mm of a horse being
exercised and the other from a piece of found early newsreel of horses
being led from a burning stable. Both sequences were visually treated
and transformed at the London Film Makers Cooperative. The 8mm
sequence was shot in the village of Berlin near Hamburg northern
Germany and was re-filmed from a screen running the film at different
speeds and directions, with the camera at different angles. Later it
was re-coloured using theatrical lighting gelatins in the film-printer
and subject to multiple superimposition. Finally it was combined with
the early newsreel of horses being led from a burning barn, creating a
poetic drama where the sequence of image transformations and the
narrative are integrated.

...

at

Tate Modern Level 2 Gallery
Bankside, London, SE1 9TG
Nearest Tube: Southwark / London Bridge / Blackfriars

Free Admission (arrive early for the performances)


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, quite obviously not.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Nov 22, 2008)

Onket said:


> Well, quite obviously not.



Well, not that obviously, since that is a three year old email group called Secret Cinema, and I've never heard of your wanky Secret Cinema.


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, obviously from what you posted- no mention of it being called Secret Cinema is there. 

Looks almost equally wanky though.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Nov 22, 2008)

The emails are called/from "Secret Cinema" but I couldn't post that bit without giving my ID away.

Looks a lot less wanky - pretty hardcore experimental stuff, at reasonable prices, unlike the shallow meeja-cokehead Nathan Barley Hoxton "experience" of being charged £16.50 to be sponsored by Nokia to see a film you should have seen when you were 16.

My only gripe with them is they send emails that long out every day - it's impossible to keep up with it all.


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2008)

Apologies for not knowing information you couldn't post.

By the way, I'm not backing up this Secret Cinema at all, as you will see from my previous posts on this thread.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Nov 22, 2008)

Onket said:


> Apologies for not knowing information you couldn't post.
> 
> By the way, I'm not backing up this Secret Cinema at all, as you will see from my previous posts on this thread.



Fair dos - I'm not even sure how I got on the email list of this obscure group.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 5, 2008)

I've just read the email this lot have sent out - the film they showed was Ghostbusters

What a load of shit


----------



## HackneyE9 (Dec 5, 2008)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I've just read the email this lot have sent out - the film they showed was Ghostbusters
> 
> What a load of shit



Cheap thrills for yuppie scum, indeed.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 6, 2008)

Ghostbusters 

 For £16.50


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Dec 6, 2008)

Dan U said:


> utter fucking wank.
> 
> £16.50 and sponsored by Nokia ffs.



oh brilliant. I didn't read this page and just subfuckingscribed 

Hopefully if i don't send a confirmation mail i'll be ok.


----------



## Onket (Dec 7, 2008)

Or you can unsubscribe.

Ghostbusters is a great film, by the way.


----------



## dtb (Dec 7, 2008)

what a load of bollox


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 4, 2010)

It's up to £25ish now (£20 with NUS). Flipping ridiculous.

I'm a bit surprised there's no competition.


----------



## innit (Jun 4, 2010)

£20 for a student to go to the cinema!  get to fuck 

we used to go to rock and roll cinema with futureshorts - it was a bit too wanky really, but it was only a fiver.


----------



## thriller (Jun 4, 2010)

they must make a killing from this.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jun 29, 2010)

I went to the last one- it was excellent and really worth the money, no honestly.
It costs about 12-15 quid to go to some stupid big cinema in Leicester square, so I didn't mind paying that much more for the whole experience.
They really did put on a show and I loved it, the dressing up, being immersed in the atmosphere, all of it 

Am definitely going again, although I'm a bit pissed off I missed the Alien one and I hope it's not something shite like the sound of music


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2010)

What was the film and location, then?


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 19, 2010)

Bumping this thread 
It's £27.50 now. The next one is coming up. My question is: Is it worth a try?


----------



## Onket (Aug 19, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> I went to the last one- it was excellent and really worth the money, no honestly.


 


Onket said:


> What was the film and location, then?


 
?


----------



## vauxhallmum (Aug 19, 2010)

It was Bladerunner in some warehouse in the city.
I didn't even need to see the film - could have happily hung out with the extras in the bar area- the set was fantastic.

But the next one is getting on my nerves because I can't work out what it is at all and am a bit worried my mate has bought me a £27 ticket to see Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Onket (Aug 20, 2010)

Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone else going tomorrow? I've got my bedouin tribeswoman outfit but for some reason I  look like an ageing hooker. Don't know how that happened.


----------



## keithy (Sep 5, 2010)

I was really confused on my way home yesterday - massive crowd of arabians outside the tube


----------



## vauxhallmum (Sep 5, 2010)

God that was awful. you were right, onket. Overpriced and annoying. And ALL NIGHT BLOODY LONG.
Bah.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 5, 2010)

What happened, what was it, what went on?! I'm curious


----------



## vauxhallmum (Sep 5, 2010)

It's still going on so would probably be mean of me to say- but it's a reeeallly long film set in the desert, enough said.
It was almost quite fun waiting to go in- lots of extras on horseback improvising their thespian socks off. But then once inside, well, Ally Pally just can't be made to look like a bedouin tent, whatever you do. With the Blade Runner one the market seemed so much part of the atmosphere of the film that it was great fun - but this one (a kind of souk) just felt let more opportunities to part you from your money.
Then after waiting an eternity- we all had to put blankets/cushions down on the concrete floor to watch the film. It would have been OK but it was so crowded that there was NO WAY OUT without pissing off the people next to you and walking all over their legs and stuff.
And the sound and shit. And moan moan moan never again grumble grumble.....


----------



## vauxhallmum (Sep 5, 2010)

Feel like a proper curmudgeon now. Bollocks.


----------



## feyr (Sep 5, 2010)

what film was it? i was meant to go then over slept and missed the train  and my friends who did make it are out drinking and not very coherent


----------



## vauxhallmum (Sep 6, 2010)

Lawrence of Arabia. zzzzzzz


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 6, 2010)

I suspected that'd be it ... quite glad I didn't shell out for it, tbh 
Sorry to hear it wasn't great, btw, VM.


----------



## Onket (Sep 7, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> God that was awful. you were right, onket. Overpriced and annoying. And ALL NIGHT BLOODY LONG.
> Bah.


----------



## g force (Sep 7, 2010)

Easily the worst SC to date by a long way. Not a patch on Alien, Bugsy Malone or Wings of Desire.

Food was overpriced, crap and had a massive queue on Friday night...then I left so I could actually get home without shelling out £30 on a cab.


----------

